# March Madness 2ww'ers Pt 4



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

New Home Girls....Lots of Luck


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Alli & Tina - Sorry to hear your news girls.

FGM - Congratulations on your pg.

Laine x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Karen-C IUI 05.03.04 
Kate12 FET IVF 05.03.04 
Kitty IVF 05.03.04 
Holly667 IVF 06.03.04 
Sam (Seahorse) IVF 13.02.04 
Harmony DI 14.03.04
JubyBrown ICSI 15.03.04 
Tina K ICSI 16.03.04 
Carol ICSI 17.03.04  
Winnie the Pooh IVF 17.03.04 
AllisonT IVF 17.03.04 
Eliza IVF 18.03.04 
Heat IUI 18.03.04 
kimj IUI 19.03.04
shelley  IUI 19.03.04
fgm IVF 19.03.04 
ruthie IVF 19.03.04
Rachel Lucy IUI 19.03.04
Puppy IVF 21.03.04
Pardoe ICSI 22.03.04
Flopsy ICSI 22.03.04
[email protected] IVF 22.03.04
choccy biccie ICSI 24.03.04
murtle IUI 26.03.04
Trollmor OI 27.03.04
Raggy IVF 28.03.04
Ellabee OI 22.03.04
Candy IUI 18.03.04
Tig IUI ??


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Dear Alli and Tina

I am so sorry that you have both found yourselves in the evil black hole again ... I know that initially there is no place worse and you both must feel that there is no way out. But, I am sure that given time you will both find a way and realise you dreams.

Take time out for yourselves and your DHs ... when you find your way and if you decide to try again we will all be here to help you both on the rollercoaster ride again.

Love and Hugs to you both
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Evening 2wwers!

*fgm - a line is a line! Congratulations you have done it! Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy. xxx*

To all the other girls due to test .. hang on in there ... remember all the drugs you have taken can mimic classic AF signs or even classic PG signs ... take each day as it comes and hold on to your dreams.

Loads of love and luck
Dee
xxx


----------



## shelley (Aug 26, 2002)

Dear Alli and Tina 
so sorry to hear your bad news  its just not fair
look after youselfs and your Dhs 

Fgm congratulations on your positive a line is a line 

Kimj dont you dare do a test we will both be doing it on fri 

Raggy ive got terrible side affects from cyclogest, sore boobs, terrible pains in my tummy, and wind the smell is terrible  

Ruthie welcome to 2ww good luck testing on fri same day as me 

to anyone ive missed out good luck to you all 

ohh candy good luck tomorrow hope you get a +

take care everyone love shelley xxx


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hello All

Just had et for my 2nd ICSI cycle so I guess that means I am officially in the horrid 2WW. I now have 2 embies on board 1 4 cell and 1 3 cell both grade 3......here's hoping they get very comfy in my tummy

Clare


----------



## JenS01 (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi Girls,

I've just had FET after my 1st ICSI cycle was halted in December due to me having OHSS. I had 2 embies replaced this morning.  Both had divided to 2 cells, which is correct for the stage they are at.  One is grade 1/2, almost a textbook 2 cell embie.  The other one is grade 2/3 with quite a lot of fragmentation, so we are less hopeful for that one - but as the embryologist said, embies like these DO sometimes still achieve pregnancy.  We still have 3 more frosties left. So all we can do now is wait, hope and pray that one, or maybe even both, will implant. I plan to take things very easy for the next few days; I'm not back at work until Monday. Our pg test is Friday 26th March. Fingers crossed... Good luck to all of you! +++++++++++++++++++++++

Jen


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Firstly welcome to Claire  nice to see you on this side!& Jen - how come you get to test so soon? Is it because you've had a FET 

Shelley & Flopsy - thank you so much, I've been panicking about my abdominal pains this evening. Is it a good sign or bad or is it just the cyclogest   I think I'll call my clinic tomorrow just to check whether my pain should be this bad - it's so hard to quantify though. I don't feel I can commute into the City every day yet though - some things are far more important than work 

When does implantation happen - I'm on day 4 of the 2ww so could my pains be implantation?

Raggy x


----------



## Eliza (Nov 18, 2002)

Allison and Tina - I know what a miserable time this is for you. Good luck for the future.

Fee - thanks too for your kind words. We're thinking July/August too! I'll look out for you on the cycle buddy board!


----------



## shelley (Aug 26, 2002)

Hi Raggy

i was panicking too about the pains, do you feel like your stomach is very swollen and full of air ?
i was told at the hospital to insert it in the evening, i wonder if they suggest you take it in the evening so that you sleep the pain off , am i making sence 
cant wait to stop taking them, im not sure if it is a good or bad sign


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Raggy,

Here is a link to a website that has a nice stage-by-stage commentary.

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/stage4.html

Hope that your pain gets better soon. Mine feels like typical AF pain but there have been no other signs.

With love,


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Jen,

Welcome to the 2ww. Having OHSS and having to wait until now must have been nerve-wracking. 

Did you just have the 2 thawed as 100% rate (even with some fragmentation) sounds really good.

Wishing you all the best and everything crossed for you!


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Clare,

Welcome to the 2ww. Hopefully it will be 2nd time lucky for the two of us!

Sending warm vibes to the little ones in your tummy.


----------



## JenS01 (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi again ladies,

Raggy, I am testing early, as my clinic do an HCG blood test that is very sensitive.  I'm lucky not to have to wait as long as some of you. Flopsy, yes, it has seemed a long 3 months, but we've got here in the end.  Yes, we did just have the 2 thawed, to save ourselves the dilemma of whether to waste any of our precious embies, or risk re-freezing them and re-thawing. All things considered, things have turned out pretty well so far.  I hope that these 2 little embies are fighters! All of you having side effects from Cyclogest, well I think the wind has kicked in for me too now.   I'm on 2 a day and it's not pleasant,  but will be well worth all of this if we get BFPs! 

Jen


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi all and welcome to the new 2wwers

fgm - i had IUI 2 weeks ago exactly today - god only knows why they suggest 16 days till testing !!!! Esp as my last hcg jab was Monday last week. Am sure that would be out of the system by now but as this is my first go I am trying to be a good girl and do as I'm told!
I've still got spotting, but its lighter brown and more watery ( sorry to be so graphic) Am still convinced AF is on its way but we'll just have to wait and see....

Shelley - dont worry, have decided to wait till Fri, presuming nothing happens in between! What time is your appt?

Ruthie and Rachel - your both on board for Friday too - are you testing at home or at hosp?

sending in truckloads of babydust to everyone

kimj


----------



## Reeney (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi girls,can I join you am another mad marcher!!!!
Had 2 put back yesterday and have been told that I've gotta completely rest.....am bored already,
Hi Raggy and Flopsy its taken me a while to work out where you were,hope all is well.,how have you been feelin?
I test next Friday 26th
Regards Reeney


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2002)

Hi Girls
Just popped in to see how you were all doing, noticed been quite sad messages over past few days.So sorry that some of you have bfn - know what that black hole feels like as my 1st ivf failed last year. All i can say is give each other lots of love. To everyone else still waiting good luck. I am due to test on Mon and getting more & more nervous day by day. Had little shows on and off no blood just clear jelly (sorry to be so detailed) has anyone else had this?? Also Had af pains on and off but thats it. Do not know wether to feel positive or not as no shows last time but was still negative,
Can anyone answer a question - Are you mean't to bleed in 2ww if not worked - because it seems that most people do not get bleed which ever the result turns out to be ?? ( hope you understand my question??)
Sending lots of love & best wishes 
Love Tina x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi Guys

well its definitely all over for us now - AF hit full pelt this morning, but was not really a surprise after the last couple of days. still its very final when it happens and blasts the last teeny bit of hope out the window.

Mike had booked to work from home tomorrow so we could be together whatever the result, but as it turns out I'm here all on my ownsome feeling rather lonely and sad 

but we'll be back - we have been told to have a break between cycles so will be back here soon 

take care all, dont take this the wrong way but I hope I dont see you here next time 

Shelley, rachel and ruthie - sending lots of    to you for tomorrow

kimj


----------



## fgm (Sep 16, 2003)

kimj

im so sorry to hear your news. take some time out with your dh and look after yourselves

fgm


----------



## Muji (Mar 4, 2004)

I guess I need to be in the neg board. AF this morning. very very glum. start clomid tomorrow after baseline blood tests today.
muji


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Morning girls

kimj - so sorry to hear your news  Take care xx 

Shelley & Raggy - I too have the most awful pains ^furious^. Was up in tears in the night couldn't sleep for the pain. Feels like my tummy is going to explode, so uncomfortable. I hope it's the pessaries and not af coming. Also felt really ^puke^ so who knows whats going on in there! Look after yourselves xx 

Wlecome Clare, Jen & Reeney. 

Lots of love to everyone 

Rach xx


----------



## ruthie (Oct 29, 2003)

Dear Kimj
Sorry to hear your AF has arrived - is your test date tomorrow as really you should wait for result as some people do get bleeding with positive results. 

I have to do a blood sample for my clinic so I am getting it done locally and posting it to them. This is my fourth go I've had 2 negative results and one ectopic. I couldnt tell the difference between any of them and didnt get any bleeding until I stopped the cyclogest and I did bleed with the ectopic so I think the test is important

I expect to get a bfn as altho I had 2 embryos one of them died at the point of transfer and the second one wasnt dividing as fast as it should.

I can completely understand how disappointing and devastating it is to go thro all this and feel like your getting no nearer to acheiving your dreams.

Hopefully it can and will still happen for us

Lots of love and best wishes

Ruthie


----------



## JenS01 (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi girls,

Hi to the other new girls Clare and Reeney.

Kim and Muji, I am so sorry to see you got -ves.  

Good luck to Shelley, Rachel, Ruthie and everyone else waiting to test! ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Jen


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Reenie,

Welcome to the madness of the 2ww. Really glad that you made it here!

With love from,


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi everyone

Kimj - I feel so awful for you honey.  I hope you body feels better for the break you're having and we'll see you back here soon 

thanks for all the help Shelley & Flopsy - I will be looking at that site for hours now! Shelley, I spoke to my clinic today as I've been feeling just like you but I know there was lots of follies left in my tum because they couldn't get to my left ovary. They're going to scan me tomorrow torule out OHSS - don't think it's that though because my tummy is no more swollen than it's been for the last 5 years  They told me to nibble nuts all day - that'll make my dh smile  and drink lots of fluids just in case. Rachel - Isn't it the most horrid thing when you doze wake up and think ow & can't get back to sleep - hope you feel better tonight.

Welcome Reeney  been wondering where you got to - you get to test really soon, are you having the blood test thingmy too?

Hope everyone else is OK & feeling 

Raggy x


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Muji  - sorry love I missed you out. Here's a special ^group^ for you.

Raggy x


----------



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

Hi guys 
I sort of left this thread, but don't think it's because I don't like you. 
I am just getting worried that I am stressing myself out enough as it is during 2ww.








I need to concentrate on other things apart from the test-date!








FF is great though and I am almost always here. Be it in chat, this message board or some other message board. I love reading all your positive vibes and I sympathise with you that are getting BFN's. 

I am expecting I will be getting a BFN on the 27th. I just can't imagine that it would work first time. 
But then again - who knows? Miracles happen all the time^thumbsup^ (as we can see here on FF).

Just now, I was running up the stairs at work, and I sat down feeling all faint and nauseas.







That is just so unlike me I immediately started thinking OMG - is it because I'm impregnated??!? So, I'm still positive. 
It was probably just my body being so used to sitting on my big fat . It just made a little silent protest.

Good luck all of you.


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Dear Kim

I felt so sad when I read your post. We started out together, you, me & Shelley with the same hopes, fears and excitement. This news brings me back to reality. Make the most of your time with Mike this weekend, look after each other.

PLease don't forget about us as I really do enjoy your posts- they make me smile.

luv'n'hugs'n extra 
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Shelley, Ruthie and Rachel - sending you all lots and lots of  vibes for tomorrow.
                  

Fingers & toes crossed for you

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## shelley (Aug 26, 2002)

Oh Kim im so sorry  like Murtle has already said the 3 of us have been together with each other from the start,
im so sorry 

Ruthie and Rachel good luck for tomorrow 
my appointment is 10 oclock then we have to phone for results around 2, were having a BHCG blood test.

I came home from work today as the pains were so bad  kept waking in the night , and i also was soaking from sweating which is not like me 

anyway girls take care 

love shelley xxxxx


----------



## pardoe (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi guys,

Sory haven't been around much, but trying to keep myself busy. I'm on day 12post transfer and due to test on Mon for some reason we have to wait 16 days 

Kim sorry to hear of your news, really thinking of you through this horrible time.

Muji again really sorry about your neg, take some time out to console each other.((((hugs))))

To everyone who is testing within the next couple of days all the luck in the world ^thumbsup^

love jo p


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Karen-C IUI 05.03.04 
Kate12 FET IVF 05.03.04 
Kitty IVF 05.03.04 
Holly667 IVF 06.03.04 
Sam (Seahorse) IVF 13.02.04 
Harmony DI 14.03.04
JubyBrown ICSI 15.03.04 
Tina K ICSI 16.03.04 
Carol ICSI 17.03.04  
Winnie the Pooh IVF 17.03.04 
AllisonT IVF 17.03.04 
Eliza IVF 18.03.04 
Heat IUI 18.03.04 
kimj IUI 19.03.04 
shelley IUI 19.03.04
fgm IVF 19.03.04 
ruthie IVF 19.03.04
Rachel Lucy IUI 19.03.04
Puppy IVF 21.03.04
Pardoe ICSI 22.03.04
Flopsy ICSI 22.03.04
[email protected] IVF 22.03.04
choccy biccie ICSI 24.03.04
murtle IUI 26.03.04
Trollmor OI 27.03.04
Raggy IVF 28.03.04
Ellabee OI 22.03.04
Candy IUI 18.03.04
Tig IUI 28.03.04
Clare s ICSI ??
JenS01 FET 26.03.04
Reeney IVF 26.03.04


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Evening Girls

Kimj - Sorry to read that af has shown up ... for now I send you a big ((hug)) and when you are ready again I wish you lots of love and luck.

Muji - Sorry to hear you last cycle didn't work .. good luck with this months clomid. x

Welcome JenS and Reeney - Good luck for the 2ww.

Clare - I have posted to you on the Rainbow Thread .. good luck again for the dreaded wait.

Loads of luck to tomorrow's testers ... Shelley, Ruthie and Rachel. I hope you all get a BFP!

Love and patient thoughts to all the other 2wwers

Dee
xxx


----------



## Tig (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi everyone

All I can say is thank goodness I found you! At last a place where people understand what you're going through.

I test on 28.3.04 - which is a long long time away, well it seems like it is anyway.

and then rather helpfully this morning my doctor told me that I should try and relax! very helpful NOT ^furious^

anyway lots of     to all of you about to test.

Tig


----------



## JenS01 (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi again girls,

Congratulations on your twins WInnie the Pooh!  You give hope to all of us still waiting.

Tig, I know what you mean about fining it hard to relax - me too ( and I'm only 1 dpt!). Had a bit of a rough day today, but feeling happier now. 

Dee, thank you for the welcome and adding me to the list. 

Good luck and positive vibes +++++++++++++++ to everyone about to test.

Jen


----------



## Carly (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi there everyone

I had my first IUI on 16 March - due to test on 1 April. Anyone else testing then?

Carly


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for your kind words today - really needed them..... 

Murtle - how could you think i would ever forget you- esp with that name - keep meaning to ask is it your real name??

Shelley - all the best for tomorrow hun xx

Ruthie and Rachel - everythings crossed xx

Had to wait all day for Mike to come home before I could have a damn good howl, and now feel totally drained but better for it. However Mike now wants to chop off my hands cos we got a phone bill through today for... wait for it....£141.... for one month only and its nearly ALL internet ^shocked^ ^shocked^ ^shocked^. I thank the lord the bill arrived to day cos he didnt have the heart to shout at me  Its a bit too late but we are having broadband put in tomorrow! 

love and babydust to all

Kimj


----------



## Reeney (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi girls,hope everyone is o.k.I am feeling like complete
madwomen analysing every twinge and looking for a SIGN........its PANTS!!!!!
so far have felt af rumblings since et,is this o.k? surely she cant come yet!!!!!!!
am finding it very hard to stay positive,could do with a vat of red wine!!!!!!!
Dee thanks for adding me to the list,will be complete wreck by then....must stay calm.
sorry for the drama and I do know we are all in the same boat,need some reassurance!!!!!
Raggy I hope your scan was o.k.
good luck to the girls testing today
big hugs Renney xxx


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2002)

Hi Girls 
Feeling really down today! Have been very naughty did hpt today on day 11 of 2ww and negative - i know i shouldn't have - but couldn't resist i am mean't to test on mon. Has anyone done test on this day b4 but still had positive at end of 2ww.Feel now that when i do test on mon its going to be bfn, can anyone give me some reassurance. not had any bleed yet just a couple of yellowish little shows.
I feel so mad with myself for doing it - as when i didn't know there was always hope there. sorry to go on.
Please let me know if anyone else done this or similar .
Love Tina


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Tina,

I had a horrible day yesterday and also gave in to the lure of the hpt (had one left over from my last cycle) and it was also neg.

The night before I had horrible night sweats and nightmares. 

Just noticed a slight bleed so I think it's all over for me but I am trying not to panic.

It's not over until the fat lady sings and she has only just opened her mouth!

With love from,


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

naughty, naughty Tina xxxxx I think it was Dell (on Too Scared to Move to 1st Tri) who tested with neg, then went on to get positive. Don't test too early. Hope your test is wrong, and that you hold out for a BFP.

Flopsy - my goldie buddy. Really hope that you get that Goldie BFP - it's not all over yet, so good for you not panicing. 

Fee xxxxxxxx


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi everyone

Tina & Flopsy - bad girls testing so early! Let's hope the tests were too early and will be positive on day 14

Welcome Carly 

Congrats Winnie  a double yolker!!

Rennie - I know this is driving me mad too. I went for the scan and all the follies they couldn't get to on the left and all the ones they didn't get out on the right that were too small have grown & grown and are massive now, and they're doing what follies do and popping which is causing ovulation like pains but they're v sharp. Big sigh. Anyway, they said my uterus lining was still nice and tick which is good...... I think. Hopefully my embies will be snuggling in.

Might go back to work on Monday, as my in-laws are coming over on Wed - for a week (!!!!!) I don't think they really understand all of this IVF stuff so it may be easier to be at work all day 

Hope everyone else is being   

Raggy x


----------



## shelley (Aug 26, 2002)

Hi Girls

went to hosital today for blood test, had to wait until 2 oclock for result, and guess what i got a  we just cant believe it i cant stop shaking.

thanks to you all for sending me lost of baby dust 

love shelley xxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Shelley

Wonderful news. I am sooooooo chuffed for you both. Have a fantastic weekend, when you finally come down off the ceiling. You must be on  Enjoy the next 9 months.
        

lots'n'lots of luv'n'hugs'n'sloppy wet kisses
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Shelly,

You know just how happy I am for you both - Im over the moon for you.

I cant stop grinning like a cheshire cat - God only knows how you are feeling.

Well done!

Good luck to all of you still to test.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Shelley 
you did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

    


well done hun!!!!

Kimj


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Shelly & Dh

Congratulations to you both on your pg!

Well done.

Laine x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Karen-C IUI 05.03.04 
Kate12 FET IVF 05.03.04 
Kitty IVF 05.03.04 
Holly667 IVF 06.03.04 
Sam (Seahorse) IVF 13.02.04 
Harmony DI 14.03.04 
JubyBrown ICSI 15.03.04 
Tina K ICSI 16.03.04 
Carol ICSI 17.03.04  
Winnie the Pooh IVF 17.03.04 
AllisonT IVF 17.03.04 
Eliza IVF 18.03.04 
Heat IUI 18.03.04 
Candy IUI 18.03.04 
kimj IUI 19.03.04 
shelley IUI 19.03.04 
fgm IVF 19.03.04 
ruthie IVF 19.03.04
Rachel Lucy IUI 19.03.04
Puppy IVF 21.03.04
Pardoe ICSI 22.03.04
Flopsy ICSI 22.03.04
[email protected] IVF 22.03.04
Ellabee OI 22.03.04
choccy biccie ICSI 24.03.04
murtle IUI 26.03.04
JenS01 FET 26.03.04
Reeney IVF 26.03.04
Trollmor OI 27.03.04
Raggy IVF 28.03.04
Tig  IUI 28.03.04
Clare s ICSI 30.03.04
Carly IUI 01.04.04


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Evening Girls

Shelley - Congratulations to you and DH .. what a wonderful result after all those pains you have been experiencing. Have a happy preganancy. 

Welcome to Carly - You have come to the right place for tips on how to bite your nails! Good luck with the dreaded 2ww.

Ruthie and Rachel - Hope you have both got BFPs and just haven't posted yet. xx

Love to all you patient people
Dee
xxx


----------



## fgm (Sep 16, 2003)

congratulations shelley 
it looks like you and i will be sharing next 9 months together

well done
fgm


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Me again,

Just wanted to send a huge hug to Candy, who posted on the IUIers thread to say that her AF has shown up.

So sorry, Candy - I hope that one day you get your BFP

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## JenS01 (Mar 12, 2004)

HI Girls,

Congratulations, Shelley!    Wishing you a happy, healthy 8 - 9 months. 

Candy, so sorry to hear about your -ve. 

Jen
2 dpt


----------



## shelley (Aug 26, 2002)

Hello girls

Thank you all so much for your kind words and well wishes, good luck to all that test this month.

love shelley xxx

p.s i feel ^puke^ with excitement


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Candy,

So very sorry to hear your result 

^group^

Raggy x


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

OMG Shelley,

You've done it!!!!      

That's brill news, let's hope the tummy pains are a good sign for you, me and Flopsy too!!

I've very chuffed for you.Let us know how you're getting on

Raggy x


----------



## Tig (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Tina

I've tested early in the past and it was negative, but then re-tested when I was meant to and it was positive!
so bad girl for testing early, but I know how tempting it is  and how hard it's going to be to wait until Monday.

so good luck


Tig
p.s. at least it's only Monday - I've still got 9 days to go!


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

You & me both Tig   - we must have both been at the Bridge on Sunday, let's hope they were looking after our embies especially well that weekend.

Keep thinking 

Raggy x


----------



## Tig (Mar 15, 2004)

Raggy

How weird is that - both at Bridge on Sunday! well let's hope we're both successful.  

Tig x


----------



## choccy biccie (Mar 11, 2004)

Hello Ladies.......

Just to update you ( sorry been back on the CARE board)
that AF came this week so its a big neg for me.

Best of luck to everyone and hope you get your dreams....

H

xxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Candy & choccy biccie,

So sorry to see your news.

Big  to you both.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2002)

Hi Girls 
Thanks for all your replies - Tig u say u tested early b4 and got negative and that got + on test date.If you do not mind me asking what treatment was that on and how early did u test??
Shelley congratulations so pleased for you  ,i read in post you have had alot of pains? did u have any shows aswell??
Candy sorry you got neg lots of hugs to you.
Mon seems a long way away at moment.
Love Tina x


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Candy & Choccie - sorry to hear about BFN - big hugs

Shelley - many congrats.


Me - I want to know the answer now as the 31st seems a very long way away - I have to resist the horror of the evil pee stick between now and then

Clare

PS - What isthe earliest you should test ? My test seems a hyper long way ahead 14 dpt


----------



## Reeney (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Clare,how you doing,I am with you on wanting to know the answer,but you musn't test till they say so,its a bloody nightmare i know,but hang on in there girl.
I am having af pains on/off and am drivin myself mental with worry......am a right misery guts (god help poor dh as this week-end is gonna be tough )
Did you see sex and the city final episode,oh my god it was brilliant I was howling!!!!
Shelly,well done girl (you had af pains didn't you?)
Candy and Choccie am sorry to hear your news,its such a difficult time.big hugs
Raggy,hope the pain is easing and you are feeling o.k
xxRenney


----------



## ZoeA (Dec 21, 2003)

Hi Choccie, I’m sorry to hear about your negative.

I have noticed that you had treatment at Northampton. I am currently having treatment there. I live in Milton Keynes and Northampton is the closest clinic.

Zoe A xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Thought I'd put everybody out of their misery and let you know we had a negative result this time  

I feel really depressed about it at the moment. I think it was made harder because we had to abandon the egg collection and plump for IUI this time, although we had a feeling that it wouldn't work (doesn't make it any easier though does it)

Well done Shelley, I'm really pleased for you. Your news has cheered me up. Take care of yourself xx

I wish everyone else due to test all the luck and love in the world xx 

Take care all

Rach xx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Afternoon Girls

Rachel and Choccy Biccie - Sending hugs to you both. I'm sorry it hasn't worked for you both this time. xx

Ruthie - Hope you are ok.

Puppy - Good luck for tomorrow.

And then lots of luck to Monday's testers - Pardoe, Flopsy, [email protected] and Ellabee.

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Karen-C IUI 05.03.04 
Kate12 FET IVF 05.03.04 
Kitty IVF 05.03.04 
Holly667 IVF 06.03.04 
Sam (Seahorse) IVF 13.02.04 
Harmony DI 14.03.04 
JubyBrown ICSI 15.03.04 
Tina K ICSI 16.03.04 
Carol ICSI 17.03.04  
Winnie the Pooh IVF 17.03.04 
AllisonT IVF 17.03.04 
Eliza IVF 18.03.04 
Heat IUI 18.03.04 
Candy IUI 18.03.04 
kimj IUI 19.03.04 
shelley IUI 19.03.04 
fgm IVF 19.03.04 
ruthie IVF 19.03.04
Rachel Lucy IUI 19.03.04 
Puppy IVF 21.03.04
Pardoe ICSI 22.03.04
Flopsy ICSI 22.03.04
Tin[email protected] IVF 22.03.04
Ellabee OI 22.03.04
choccy biccie ICSI 24.03.04 
murtle IUI 26.03.04
JenS01 FET 26.03.04
Reeney IVF 26.03.04
Trollmor OI 27.03.04
Raggy IVF 28.03.04
Tig IUI 28.03.04
Clare s ICSI 30.03.04
Carly IUI 01.04.04


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hello  Just wanted to pop in and send huge  to those who have got negatives, massive congrats to those who have got positives, and lots of luck to those due to test soon 

Babydust to all. 

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Zoe R (Sep 18, 2003)

Morning all,

Please can ypu add me to the list. I am now 4dpt and will be testing on 31st March.

This will be our 4th attempt and as you all know you have to remain as positive as possible but this positivity seems to be waning by the day.

Had an absolute nightmare on et day got home early afternoon sat down for tea at around 8.30 and decided to pass out twice. Poor dh was in a real state of panic (seemingly I looked like a right zombie eyes were rolling so he could only see the whites and tongue decided it didn't want to stay put in my mouth) obviously worried sick but clininc says it doesn't think that this is anything to read into as it is too early and also that they don't think it isn't anything to worry about (bit hard though isn't it!). Please to read (to remind me) that the cyclogest causes crampy pains because I keep getting waves of them.

This 2ww gets longer so thank goodness for ff.

Had a really bad night's sleeping tossing & turning last night stretching then worrying that I might have done some damage (hence the ealry post!!!) . Do you know what it is I can sleep normally for 50 weeks of the year but as soon as it comes to the 2ww I'm an absolute bloody nightmare.

(Sorry for ranting!)

Very big hugs to those ladies with BFP's. I hope you're dreams will come tru one day.

Good luck to all those testing soon.

LOL

Zoe R

XX


----------



## JenS01 (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Zoe, I am 4 dpt too & also worry about stretching! Sorry to hear about your scary experience after ET.  I am prone to fainiting, but luckily haven't done so (yet) during any of the tx. Hi to everyone else, hugs to those with -ves  and good luck for healthy pgs to those with BFPs! 

Jen 
4 dpt (please start implanting, embies!)


----------



## Norma (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi all. 

Had 2 embies tranfered yesterday. So here we go again for the 4th time with the 2ww. I am due to test on 03.04.04 (can you add me to the list) and really don't know how I will get through the next two weeks. I'm even afraid to move too quickly. Last night I fell asleep on my back but woke on my side and I was so afraid that I had moved things around. I am going to go back to work tomorrow for sanity. 

Thanks Flopsy & Clare-S for directing me to the 2ww board. 

Flopsy, Pardoe, [email protected] & Ellabee - wishing you loads of good luck for your tests tomorrow.

To all those who got bfn's this time - I know how horrible it is but please be strong.

I am planning to couch all day in front of tv - hopefully give embies a chance to get comfy & grip on!

Hugs to all

Norma
xx


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi to all the March 2ww'ers,

I think that it is just about over for us this time but as the official test is tomorrow I have not given up all hope.

The spotting of the last couple of days is getting much worse and I think once I stop the progesterone AF will arrive with a vengence.

All the other symptoms have disappeared and my breasts have shrunk to their norml size. Time to put the new big comfy bras away....

Norma - welcome to the 2ww. I understand about the fear of moving around and I hope that your times goes quickly with a nice + at the end. You certainly deserve it after 4 attempts.

Zoe R - congratulations on making it to the 2ww. Sorry to hear about the fainting. I found silly, light movies the only way to keep my mind off things. I also spent time meditating and visualising my embies snuggling in which did help me. Hope that your sleep improves soon.

Reeney - thanks for all the moral support. Hope that your pains are a good sign and a positive is around the corner for you.

Clare - I hope that you are resisting the hpt's and that the days go more quickly for you. I have some "first response" brand and they claim to be accurate 3 days before your period is due. Don't know how true this is.

Tina - good luck for the test tomorrow. Did you try another HPT? Hope that AF has stayed away and tomorrow will be a brilliant day for you.

Puppy, Pardoe and Ellabee, wishing you all the best for tomorrow and more BFP's on the list.

With love to all from,


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi All

Congrats to all BFPs

Hugs for all BFNs.

Norma - glad you found us

Zoe/Tracey - cramps are normal - I am reminded I was a nightmare last cycle with them as my loving family reminded me. This resulted in a BFP. This time also a little sickey but this is probably due to the cyclogest. As for test dates Tracey how come you test a day before me ?? you were 1 day behind ! Zoe - snap

Flopsey - I got my fingers crossed for tomorrow - don;t forget some people have bleeding throughout pg.

Everyone else who is testing massive big +++++++ comin your way.

As for me I am getting into the swing and ranging from manically happy and over the top positive to being a bit low but overall I'm on the up. I am resisting the evils of the pee stick as it is way too early to tell as yet !! Just at the implantation boogey stage.

If anyone else is tempted to test early just found a pee stick and instructions lurking in the bathroom it says (First response)

52% Accurate 3days prior to due period date
69% 2 days before
86% 1 day before 
99% on the day

I think I may wait until a lot nearer the time ! - is the AF due date 14 days from ec?

Clare


----------



## Zoe R (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi,

Just thought I'd drop a quick post to wish everyone good luck who is testing tomorrow.

Clare_S - Know exactly what you are going through I'm testing 31st also and I go from being extremely positive to being really down in the dumps (today especially as dh has had to work away overnight so have more time to think about things I wish we could have a crystal ball!!) never mind it will hopefully be hear before we know it and I will be back being positive again tomorrow.

Flopsy - Thanks for the advice of the movies might try and take that up - although have the 5 series of sex and the city on dvd which I feel is beckoning me.

Tracey72 - From reading previous posts it seems that the side effects you are experiencing maybe from the cyclogest.

Jen - I have had a response from Sarah (ff nurse) who has tried to reassure me by saying that stretching will not damage the embies as they are well protected (I just need to convince my mind that now!).

LOL

Zoe R

XX


----------



## JenS01 (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Just want to say good luck to everyone about to test!  Positive vibes +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ & babydust ~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

Jen 
4 dpt


----------



## Tig (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi tina

of course I don't mind you asking - I'm on a natural cycle IUI. which I think is different to you? 

Have you seen Clare's posting on % of accuracy for tests - not much consolation when you'e the one that wants to know NOW if it's worked but....

good luck to you and everyone else testing Monday 


Tig


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Karen-C IUI 05.03.04 
Kate12 FET IVF 05.03.04 
Kitty IVF 05.03.04 
Holly667 IVF 06.03.04 
Sam (Seahorse) IVF 13.02.04 
Harmony DI 14.03.04 
JubyBrown ICSI 15.03.04 
Tina K ICSI 16.03.04 
Carol ICSI 17.03.04  
Winnie the Pooh IVF 17.03.04 
AllisonT IVF 17.03.04 
Eliza  IVF 18.03.04 
Heat IUI 18.03.04 
Candy IUI 18.03.04 
kimj IUI 19.03.04 
shelley IUI 19.03.04 
fgm IVF 19.03.04 
ruthie IVF 19.03.04
Rachel Lucy IUI 19.03.04 
Puppy IVF 21.03.04
Pardoe ICSI 22.03.04
Flopsy ICSI 22.03.04
[email protected] IVF 22.03.04
Ellabee OI 22.03.04
choccy biccie ICSI 24.03.04 
murtle IUI 26.03.04
JenS01 FET 26.03.04
Reeney IVF 26.03.04
Trollmor OI 27.03.04
Raggy IVF 28.03.04
Tig IUI 28.03.04
Clare s ICSI 30.03.04
Tracey72 IVF 30.03.04
ZoeR IVF 31.03.04
Carly IUI 01.04.04
Norma ICSI 03.04.03


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Good luck to all this weeks' testers!

I hope that all your dreams come true.

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

A link to your new positive home, girls

Love
Dee
xxx
 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=7318;start=0#lastPostlastPost


----------

